# Strangest Deer Observation



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I've now seen it all! Tuesday evening was watching a hay field when deer started coming out from two directions -one from across a road slightly above the brushy creek bottom I was set up in. There were a dozen does and yearlings in the field when this newer car comes down the road slowly. They stop up on the road and watch the deer for a minute, honk their horn twice and proceed down the road slowly. The five deer on the road side of the creek take off in the direction of the car and nearly catch up to it at a curve near the farmer's house like it was St Peter himself calling them! I couldn't believe what I was seeing. They filtered back into the hay field after the car was out of sight. Only thing I could figure was someone probably dumped food somewhere in the area and honked a horn for them to come eat?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Pizza delivery guy ! LOL


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably just a coincidence...I've seen deer run right towards me before...same difference.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea..sometimes i think they are just curious..once i was walking accross a beanfield on my way back to the truck...a small doe followed me nearly all the way back...she caught up to within 25 yards of me


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah...unfortunatley curiousity never killed the big buck...


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i thought i was crazy but a couple weeks ago i drove past 5 does and they moved about 20 yards from the road and when i turned to go the other way they litterally chased me like dogs couldnt believe it. In the middle of the road toungues hanging out and all. it was a gravel township road they probably dont see many cars there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jray said:


> i thought i was crazy but a couple weeks ago i drove past 5 does and they moved about 20 yards from the road and when i turned to go the other way they litterally chased me like dogs couldnt believe it. In the middle of the road toungues hanging out and all. it was a gravel township road they probably dont see many cars there


What you encountered were unbred does that were desperate and willing to settle for anything.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted these where Urban Deer , but last year while Steelhead fishing in Cleveland I had 6 doe come up to me to the point where I could pet them. Then a nice 10 pointer came out of the woods and it was obvious the Doe where using me for some kind of protection from the Buck (I know it sounds insane , but I am convinced that's what they where doing. The Buck was grunting at me allot , and did not look thrilled, I was legit afraid for a moment and started yelling to shoo them all away, it eventually worked. All and all it was the weirdest deer behavior I ever saw. Ironically the next week was gun season and of course I did not see one deer , doe or Buck that entire week.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

They're definitely smart! weirdest thing i've ever seen them do was crouch down and walk to keep their backs below the ridge line. They knew if they stood up to far it was a death sentence, and was a road that had to be traveled by them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131885&highlight=snickers


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Lundy said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131885&highlight=snickers



WHAT!!!! I would have taken that deer home!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

was early season bowhunting and saw a doe in a knee high alfalfa field. she'd paw, stomp kick, run in circles back and forth--- then i saw a big black cat jump up out of the alfalfa and chase the deer. they were playing tag.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Buddy just shot a monster 8 point buck last week. He brought in pics of the deer because he said it was an "unusual deer." It was a freaking swamp dinky of a deer but IMHO seemed to have a small rack compared to its size. The rack was 21.5" wide and the buck dwarfed it. Came out of a wood line and ran right at a group of hunters calling it a day.

After a clean shot and dragging it back to their spot they noticed it only had 8 teeth, and the antlers came out of the skull, bulges like a geraffe swallowing a beach ball then returned to the initial diameter it started with. Tines were long and relatively wide, set apart like a bull more so than a deer. They were pitted too?

After some research he determined that the buck was at least 9 years old and probably could not have survived the winter. I said it was half bling and committed suicide, he called it a mercy killing.

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Buddy just shot a monster 8 point buck last week. He brought in pics of the deer because he said it was an "unusual deer." It was a freaking swamp dinky of a deer but IMHO seemed to have a small rack compared to its size. The rack was 21.5" wide and the buck dwarfed it. Came out of a wood line and ran right at a group of hunters calling it a day.
> 
> After a clean shot and dragging it back to their spot they noticed it only had 8 teeth, and the antlers came out of the skull, bulges like a geraffe swallowing a beach ball then returned to the initial diameter it started with. Tines were long and relatively wide, set apart like a bull more so than a deer. They were pitted too?
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you mean to say "Donkey" haha  I'd love to see some pics of this guy!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't witness this first hand, but saw a video posted on a bowhunting website. It showed a young buck, in velvet, eating a baby bird that had fallen out of it's nest! The buck is just waling along and gets near the baby bird. The parent birds are "dive bombing" and screeching at the buck like crazy. Then you see the baby bird flipping around the grass trying to get away. The buck reaches down, grabs the baby bird by a wing, picks it up, kind of gives it a little "flip" in the air and CHOMP!! Chewed it up and swallowed it! 

I have witnessed them pawing open anthills and licking up ants!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I freaking hate auto correct! Massillon was right, I ment donkey....


Mr. A


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

haha foundation thats funny you mention the black cat because ive got a couple of does and a fawn that come through regularly and one day one of the mature does was sniffing a pile of brush and then our black cat comes flying out of the brush like a bat out of hell screechin and everything, didnt seem to phase the doe at all didnt snort or stomp

Oh yeah and about the buck eating the baby bird there are recorded instances of them eating birds that are stuck in mist nets and theyll eat field mice too, which is funny because they look like a big ole' mouse.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lundy said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131885&highlight=snickers


I met a fellow bowhunter in Iowa once who had a photo on his desk of a smaal button buck that followed him around all day, even waited under his tree like a devoted pet, while he hunted most of the day. It was on public land and he surmised it had been raised by someone and released there with no fear of humans. He figured someone would shoot it soon and it probably happened.


----------

